# CK30 w/ Kit with new home...



## jdevison (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm researching a tractor setup for sale with a property I'm buying. Its a 2005 Kioti ck30 HST 4WD with FEL. comes with backhoe w/thumb, disc harrow, single plow, subsoiler, and brush hog. Kit price is $16,000. I've witnessed it running, but not yet driven. Lot is 20 acres rolling with @ 5 ac. pastures, 2 acres lawn, rest forest with site for barn to clear/prepare. Eventually fencing for horses. Does the gear and price sound right? Thanx in advance -- JD


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum JD. It sounds right and you will have so much fun! We of course needs lots of pictures!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome JD.
Sounds like fair price w/all the attachments that;s if owner keep pming up to dated.

Do have friend that knows something about tractors which could do eyeing on tractor.


As TB said "We of course needs lots of pictures!" will also help.


----------



## jdevison (Jun 24, 2011)

Apart from tractorforum, I'm pretty much on my own. Wife has some experience driving big fords. On the other hand, the fellow we're buying from is a local, seems level and fair-minded, and he ain't going far away. I'll do pictures.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

How many hours it has on it and if proper scheduled maintenance has been done is the important part.
As for Kiotis, I have a CK20 with just over 70 hours and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum jdevison, i am sure you will enjoy your time on here,

your property sounds great, with a good mix of pasture lawn and trees, .
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! That property sounds like heaven,to a city-locked farmboy!


----------

